# The Venerable Sig Sauer P226 MK25



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I've come to the conclusion my next purchase will be the MK25. I've had one before, but traded it off. I don't think there is a better combat pistol available, and this pistol fits me well. It is different than the standard P226 in several aspect, but perhaps the most noticeable to me is how quiet the pistol is.

Thoughts?

P226 MK25


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

GCBHM said:


> I've come to the conclusion my next purchase will be the MK25. I've had one before, but traded it off. I don't think there is a better combat pistol available, and this pistol fits me well. It is different than the standard P226 in several aspect, but perhaps the most noticeable to me is how quiet the pistol is.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> P226 MK25


After i bought my first Sig a P227 carry .45acp, i kept looking and thinking about the Mk-25 Navy. For a while i just thought why another 9mm,since i have a Walther P99 and Walther PPQ both 9mm. Well today i brought home a NIB Sig Mk-25 Navy 9mm. Now what.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice Sig... i'd still take my Sig P226 Tac Ops (9mm) over the MK25 because it had everything including the kitchen sink thrown in...

SRT trigger
Extended Beavertail
Fiber optic front Sig Nite Sights
Flared Magwell
Aggressive Stippling
(4) 20rd mags standard
Extended Mag Release









There is truly nothing to have done on that model... it used to be the Blackwater model until being renamed.

MSRP $1300 (you can find it for $1,100 easy). Accurate and beautiful... I get lots of compliments at the range on it.

Give it a look if you haven't already... both are fine pistols and will serve you well.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

RIFLESHOOTER4741 said:


> After i bought my first Sig a P227 carry .45acp, i kept looking and thinking about the Mk-25 Navy. For a while i just thought why another 9mm,since i have a Walther P99 and Walther PPQ both 9mm. Well today i brought home a NIB Sig Mk-25 Navy 9mm. Now what.


LOL!!! Good for you!!!! Great pistol....


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> Nice Sig... i'd still take my Sig P226 Tac Ops (9mm) over the MK25 because it had everything including the kitchen sink thrown in...
> 
> SRT trigger
> Extended Beavertail
> ...


It is a beautiful piece! I'll have to give it a look for sure.


----------



## CPAwithaGun (Nov 9, 2013)

its amazing, I have owned Glocks, Taurus, S&W and Ruger 9mm but then bought the 226 and I don't want to shoot anything else. What a great pistol. you will not be disappointed.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

CPAwithaGun said:


> its amazing, I have owned Glocks, Taurus, S&W and Ruger 9mm but then bought the 226 and I don't want to shoot anything else. What a great pistol. you will not be disappointed.


They truly are a work of art.


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

Not the sig MK-25 9mm but it's a Sig P226 .40 still it is a problem Sig must solve and solve it quickly.
See the articl listed below.
Gun glitch? San Joaquin Co. officials switch out weapons | News - KCRA Home


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

RIFLESHOOTER4741 said:


> Not the sig MK-25 9mm but it's a Sig P226 .40 still it is a problem Sig must solve and solve it quickly.
> See the articl listed below.
> Gun glitch? San Joaquin Co. officials switch out weapons | News - KCRA Home


I don't know what you're trying to say here. Are you saying the MK25 is not a Sig P226, or that the Sig P226 is not a MK25, or that the Sig P226 in .40 is problematic? There are a number of different variants in the P226 line, but the pistol I'm talking about is the Sig Sauer P226 MK25. The MK25 is the version the Navy SEALs use, and it is in 9mm. I'm pretty sure the situation referred to in the article is an isolated incident though.


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

GCBHM said:


> I don't know what you're trying to say here. Are you saying the MK25 is not a Sig P226, or that the Sig P226 is not a MK25, or that the Sig P226 in .40 is problematic?


I am not implying anything. Just read what they have posted as i have read it,it's in regards to a P226 .40s&w if it's a problem for the P226 .40 or other P226s i have no idea. If it's still unclear to you let me know the details that are unclear and i will try to make them clear.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

RIFLESHOOTER4741 said:


> I am not implying anything. Just read what they have posted as i have read it,it's in regards to a P226 .40s&w if it's a problem for the P226 .40 or other P226s i have no idea. If it's still unclear to you let me know the details that are unclear and i will try to make them clear.


I didn't say you implied anything. I just didn't understand what you were saying. "Not the sig MK-25 9mm but it's a Sig P226 .40 still it is a problem Sig must solve and solve it quickly." Is that to say that the pistol referred to in the article is not the MK 25 9mm, but a different version of the 226 pistol in .40?


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

GCBHM said:


> I didn't say you implied anything. I just didn't understand what you were saying. "Not the sig MK-25 9mm but it's a Sig P226 .40 still it is a problem Sig must solve and solve it quickly." Is that to say that the pistol referred to in the article is not the MK 25 9mm, but a different version of the 226 pistol in .40?


Correct it's a P226 .40s&w not the MK-25 Navy 9mm. I have not read anything about the MK-25 having a problem. This is why i went ahead and bought one. I have not yet fired it but feel sure Sig tested it and shipped it out as good to go.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

RIFLESHOOTER4741 said:


> Correct it's a P226 .40s&w not the MK-25 Navy 9mm. I have not read anything about the MK-25 having a problem. This is why i went ahead and bought one. I have not yet fired it but feel sure Sig tested it and shipped it out as good to go.


OK, I gotcha. I had the MK25 before, and I believe you will be pleased. They are really nice.


----------

